# Control de leds por un modem telefonico



## mati89 (May 20, 2010)

Hace unos 3 dias empese a pensar que se podia mediante el modem telefonico de una computadora encender y apagar leds lo mismo que se puede hacer con el puerto paralelo pero con el puerto del modem solo se pueden enviar 4 bytes solamente y encender y apagar 4 leds
para eso use un curcuito integrado HT9170 que captura los tonos del telefono o el modem y los decodifica
Bueno la cosa es que el circuito me funciona solo si conecto a la red telefonica  y si lo conecto directo al modem no me funciona
pense que podria ser alguno de estos motivos
-el modem no me detecta la linea entonces no marca

Tengo Windows asi que lo que hice es hacer clic derecho a Mi Pc>> propiedades del sistema >> Pestaña Hardware >> Administrador de dispositivos >> Modems >> clic derecho en mi modem >> Propiedades >> Modem >> Desabilitar la casilla que dice esperar el tono de marcado antes de marcar
sigue sin funcionar al hacer esto

-Le falta potencia al modem entonces no puedo comunicar el modem con el integrado

si es asi como podria amplificar esa potencia?
alguien me podria facilitar algun circuito medio facil

O que otro problema puede llegar a ser

muchas gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (May 20, 2010)

Puedes enviar el esquema del circuito, en especial donde conectas el HT9170 ?
Saludos


----------



## mati89 (May 20, 2010)

bueno si aca te paso el circuito

donde le puse color cian conecto el modem
o la linea telefonica

y en donde aparece rojo conecto leds

con la linea telefonica me anda pero sin la linea no me anda

ha el oscilador de cristal es de 3.579545 MHZ


----------



## tecnogirl (May 21, 2010)

Ahhhhh.... si entendi, lo que haces es decodificar el tono DTMF y lo visualizas como un patron binario de 4 bits con los LEDs..., verdad ?

El chip HT9170 esta diseñado para acople con la linea telefonica, pero ahora la duda es cómo es la conexion con el modem ?, te refieres a una toma AUX del modem ?, puedes explicar mejor esto ?.

Saludos


----------



## mati89 (May 21, 2010)

si tecnogirl es eso lo que quiero hacer
bueno yo lo que yo hago es conectar el modem en donde conecto la linea y cuando marco por ejemplo en numero 1 se enciende el primer led
entonces tengo esta lista para que se prendan los leds
numeros
-1 0001
-2 0010
-3 0011
-4 0100
-5 0101
-6 0110
-7 0111
-8 1000
-9 1001
-# 1010
-0 1011
-* 1100
-A 1101
-B 1110
-C 1111

esto lo hago marcando por las conecciones telefonicas del modem como si fuese una coneccion de las viejas que se conectaban a internet por la linea telefonica

bueno lo que hace esta coneccion es prender los leds en secuencia
de esta forma
0001
0010
0100
1000
0100
0010
0001
....
etc
dejo la imagen del adjunto


----------



## tecnogirl (May 21, 2010)

Ahhh. entonces quieres usar la salida del modem para activar el circuito ?. Tal vez no funcione asi, ya que se necesita la tension de la linea telefonica. Eso es lo que falta.
Saludos


----------



## mati89 (May 21, 2010)

aca en el adjunto la pestaña que desabilite


----------



## tecnogirl (May 21, 2010)

Ok., sigo pensando en que necesitas la linea telefonica en tu circuito para que opere bien, como ya lo ha hecho.
Saludos


----------



## mati89 (May 21, 2010)

si pero la idea es no utilizar la linea telefonica porque ocuparia el telefono y se escucharian ruidos que no deverian pasar por la linea como podria hacerlo sin conectarlo a la linea se puede?

que tension tiene la linea telefonica?

al marcar los tonos que voltaje se nesesita


----------



## pepechip (May 21, 2010)

La linea telefonica en vacio tiene 48v, pero al descolgar decae a valores que rondan los 10v (no recuerdo con exactitud).
En principio simula la linea con una pila de 9v, a traves de una resistencia de 1K, y si te funciona bien intentalo con la misma tension de 5v que te proporciona el USB, pero hazlo igulamente mediante 2 resistencias.


----------



## mati89 (May 21, 2010)

muchas gracias pepechip voy a probar eso despues de que vuelva de mis mini vacaciones en bariloche

gracias tambien a tecnogirl tambien merece credido


----------



## tecnogirl (May 25, 2010)

De acuerdo con Pepechip. Te recomiendo el siguiente procedimiento: instala el circuito para la linea telefonica y comprueba que funcione. En ese momento mide la tension en la linea telefonica y la polaridad. Eso te dara la guia para "emular" la tension de linea.

Saludos


----------



## heke (Jun 6, 2010)

Hola
Segun veo quieres decodificar tonos DTMF pero quieres usar el modem del pc a la vez como control de la linea...

Intento explicar un poco a ver si puedo ayudarte:
El decoder de DTMF el 9170 es muy parecido al standar 8870, estos chips "oyen" el sonido del tono DTMF y sacan en BCD 4 bits en sus patillas pero necesitan tener la linea descolgada en modo voz, es decir, si tu descuelgas con tu modem la linea de telefono, sin usar el comando at: ATH1, el modem se pone en modo datos o fax o lo que sea... y no deja que escuches el sonido o la voz de la linea telefonica.

Si quieres hacer un sistema autonomo tipo alarma telefonica o telecontrol, necesitas  un circuito que se encarque (independiente del pc) de detectar que hay una llamada, descolgar y ponerse en modo de escucha a ver que es lo que oye (en nuestro caso tonos dtmf que activan leds o lo que queramos) y luego si no hay codigos en un tiempo determinado o se cuelga la comunicacion, colgar la linea y dejar el telefono operativo de nuevo.

Te aconsejo mires este esquema que es muy interesante de como crear un sistema de alarma telefonica (puede ser alarma o modificarlo a tu gusto para control de cualquier cosa) y que emplea el circuito mt8880 que es decodificador de tonos DTMF y codificador de tonos DTMF ( osea que escucha tus ordenes y tambien puede realizar llamadas generando los dtmf) 







Por otro lado, si quieres practicar con tu modem del pc, mira los comandos AT, que son comando standar con los que puedes interactuar con tu modem entrando a controlarlo con la hyperterminal de windows por ejemplo y simplemente tecleandolos.

http://docs.kde.org/development/es/kdenetwork/kppp/appendix-hayes-commands.html


----------



## Krostby (Jul 7, 2010)

Hola amigos.  Respecto al diagrama que presentan, (marcador telefónico con el mt-8880) tengo una duda:  Como se da cuenta el pic que se a presentado un tono dtmf a la entrada del 8880 ??
Si se requiere ingresar varios dígitos, como sabe el pic en que momento debe procesar cada ingreso de los tonos ??  

gracias

Krostby


----------



## mati89 (Jul 7, 2010)

la idea es que sean todos tonos diferentes o modificar el circuito y el programa para que cada ves que se detecte un tono reciva el dato el pic lo prosese y resetee el 8880 para poder despues detectar otro tono


----------



## sony (Jul 8, 2010)

hola mati por que no usas mejor algun programa que genere tonos dtmf, yo e visto varios y ademas los e usado,activan el mt8870 mediante la salida de audio del pc sin nesecidad de utilisar el modem.
saludos


----------



## mati89 (Jul 8, 2010)

si sony pero creo que hay un solo problema con eso los tonos tienen que estar amplificados


----------



## DarkWhisky (May 12, 2011)

Uhh cabal lo que andaba buscando de tema, gracias a dios estoy desesperdo,esque queriendo hacer un proyecto con tonos DTMF pero tengo un problema, lo quiero hacer es desarmar un telefono inalambrico y conectarlo  a la PC por medio de puerto paralelo y crear un sw  en visual basic. net que controle las puertos del puerto paralelo, ahora a la salida del puerto paralelo voy a poner el auricular del telefono inalambroco y cada pulso que biene de la pc por el puerto paralelo simulara como q estoy marcando un digito en el telefono y en labase del telefono decodificarlo por medio HT9071B y encender unos led, alquien me podria ayudar.


----------

